# 7 Constrictor Snakes Consuming Large Animals Whole [Pics]



## News Bot (May 22, 2011)

Amazing images of snakes such as pythons constricting their prey to death! And these prey animals aren't small! 

*Published On:* 20-May-11 12:45 PM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## elogov (May 22, 2011)

Wow some cool pic's would of been interesting to see in person haha.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 22, 2011)

elogov said:


> Wow some cool pic's would of been interesting to see in person haha.


 
Yer just don't stand to close. Haha


----------



## xmickx (May 22, 2011)

Far-out


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 22, 2011)

has there ever been any record of anyone ever being eatten by one of them?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

I have seen a Diamond Python a eating a brushtail. It started off trying to do it upside down but ended up having to drop it and come down to the ground to eat it.


----------



## pythrulz (May 22, 2011)

some awsome feeding pics there like to see the huge lump in there stomach after eating some of those large animals.There has been stries of big retics eating people but I dont think there has ever been factual evidence.There was a story of a big retic in asaia somewhere being killed and human remains found in side but newspapers often destort the truth


----------



## Nighthawk (May 22, 2011)

Hasn't the pic of the carpet eating a chicken been on here before? Then again that's a loaded question... kind of like "haven't I seen that blade or grass in the backyard before?"


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 25, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> has there ever been any record of anyone ever being eatten by one of them?



I have seen a photo of an anaconda that was dead and when they cut it open it supposedly had a man inside. I suspected it was photoshpped, but if a snake can eat something so big it is possible for a man to be eaten, if taken by surprise and now help available it is possible for a man to be attacked and killed I guess.


----------



## longqi (May 25, 2011)

In the past 9 years there have definitely been 3 publicised reports of humans being eaten by retics in Indonesia
These were all complete with photos
9yr old boy in Manado North Sulawesi 6.3metre retic
16yr old boy near Palankaraya Kakimantan 6metre retic
No age man Southern Sulawesi 7.1metre retic
There are also other unconfirmed reports

Burmese grow nearly as big as Retics
But have never seen a reliable report of a wild one killing a human
I believe that in USA there have been 9 deaths from pet 'constrictor' type snakes in the last 10 years
But they were deaths
Not actual consumption


----------



## mattyg (Jun 23, 2011)

hey they said that all constrictors eat their pray head first. but my bredli and jungle pythons both eat there yummy rats at either end like they dont care. are my snakes weird????


----------



## Trouble (Jun 23, 2011)

wow, great photos.

mattyg - the reason most snakes eat head first is because the legs of the prey naturally move in that direction when being eaten. also, if you watch your snake after constricting, it will go up & down the body of the prey sort of 'sniffing'. The reason they do this is to 'smell' the brain hemorage so they know what end to start on. but considering most people feed frozen/fresh killed prey, the captive bred snakes don't really have this to rely on, so sometimes they have to eat it the hard way lol.

(correct me if I'm wrong, anyone  )


----------



## Wookie (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like that diamond is punching above it's weight :lol:


----------



## Wookie (Jun 23, 2011)

Trouble said:


> wow, great photos.
> 
> mattyg - the reason most snakes eat head first is because the legs of the prey naturally move in that direction when being eaten. also, if you watch your snake after constricting, it will go up & down the body of the prey sort of 'sniffing'. The reason they do this is to 'smell' the brain hemorage so they know what end to start on. but considering most people feed frozen/fresh killed prey, the captive bred snakes don't really have this to rely on, so sometimes they have to eat it the hard way lol.
> 
> (correct me if I'm wrong, anyone  )



I have heard that they are sniffing for urine/faecal matter so they know which end NOT to start on


----------



## mattyg (Jun 25, 2011)

makes sense to me just try telling that to my adult bredli lol


----------

